# How to Overclock Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI using Rivatuner.



## HussanAli (Jun 30, 2009)

Fellows I want to know how can I overclock this slow GPU to its max.           The Pic is below . I don't know where to start.


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is a guide for you.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90464&highlight=RivaTuner


----------

